# 'Fast content'...



## zighia

...in contextul asta : 'Fast Content-Based Packet Handling for Intrusion Detection' ?


----------



## Trisia

Bună seara,

Bine ai venit pe forum.

Nu mi se pare destul contextul. De unde e textul? E un manual, o nuvelă Sci-Fi?  Despre ce e vorba?

Oricum, așa cum e, mi se pare că "fast" și "content" nu sunt legate cum s-ar înțelege din titlul firului de discuție. Pare că pachetul de soluții pentru detecție e ceea ce e numit rapid aici. Nu știu sigur.


_P.S. Aici folosim diacritice  -- în căsuța de advanced reply le aveți și sub formă de butoane._


----------



## zighia

ete SF. adica da, SF  . am de tradus un material care se leaga de detectia intruziunilor pe retele (network intrusion detection)


----------



## zighia

ok, cu diacritice de aici inainte


----------



## farscape

Fast Content-Based Packet Handling for Intrusion Detection

Manipulare (selectare) rapidă pe baza de conţinut a pachetelor (de date) pentru detectarea intruziunilor (in reţea).

Din punct de vedere tehnic are sens (pentru mine ) dar nu ştiu dacă nu cumva vocabularul de IT românesc nu are şi o terminologie mai potrivită.

Later,


----------



## zighia

ok, mulţumesc. Încerc sa ma prind din conţinutul lucrării dacă titlul se potriveşte cu conţinutul. dar se pare că da. terminologie IT in româna, nu prea. Însa dom' profesor are alergie la orice alta limba, asa că trebuie sa adaptez. mulţam inca o data


----------

